# Ibanez RGA 8 LACS pics



## infernalreaper (Apr 14, 2009)

hey guys i stumbled upon this on jemsite...its an Rga 8 Lacs custom for BUZ from UNEARTH
















Looks sweet!


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 14, 2009)

He already posted it on here a while ago  I'll see if i can find the link.

Hm... i cant seem to find the link... im sure someone will pipe up tho


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 14, 2009)

Old news 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...ga-8-string-yep-its-in-there.html#post1371915


----------



## somn (Apr 14, 2009)

still cool to see


----------



## renzoip (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, I had not seen it. Cool stuff!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 14, 2009)

Good to see that again


----------



## daybean (Apr 15, 2009)

old news, but great new pic


----------



## thesimo (Apr 15, 2009)

sexyest guitar ive ever seen


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah, easily one of the best 8's ive seen for a long time.


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Apr 15, 2009)

SEXY!!!

+1


----------



## MFB (Apr 15, 2009)

Mmmmm, Buz McGrath LACS RGA 8


----------



## Rick (Apr 15, 2009)

I recommend we make a combined thread of all his guitars and sticky it for all to see. Who's with me?


----------



## thinkpad20 (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks killer. No likey the EMGs though...  With some BKPs or Lundgrens I'd be drooling uncontrollably 

Is that a reverse Iceman headstock? weird....


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Apr 16, 2009)

Regular ibanez headstock made wider to accommodate 8 tuners and to match the width of the neck


----------



## GazPots (Apr 16, 2009)

Nope, it's a reverse rg2228 headstock.


Al of Buzz's ibanezs have the reversed headstocks


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 16, 2009)

Rick said:


> I recommend we make a combined thread of all his guitars and sticky it for all to see. Who's with me?



.. then people can stop bumping old threads and creating doubles/old news.


----------



## RXTN (Apr 17, 2009)

Holy fuck!!!! Most hot machine ever!!!!


----------



## cyril v (Apr 17, 2009)

..and they come full circle. between this and Ihsahns LACS, I think Ibanez needs to just add some type of binding and just change the basswood to something else... the results always seem boner worthy.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Apr 18, 2009)

cyril v said:


> ..and they come full circle. between this and Ihsahns LACS, I think Ibanez needs to just add some type of binding and just change the basswood to something else... the results always seem boner worthy.



actually this 8 is basswood with a maple top


----------



## eegor (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick said:


> I recommend we make a combined thread of all his guitars and sticky it for all to see. Who's with me?



I hear you. Regardless, it's one of the absolute sexiest 8s out there.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice bridge.


----------



## jimmyshred (Apr 19, 2009)

yummmmmmmmm


----------



## thinkpad20 (Apr 19, 2009)

GazPots said:


> Nope, it's a reverse rg2228 headstock.



And the 2228 headstock is an Iceman headstock elongated/widened to accommodate the tuners, so that's a yes.


----------



## DCM_Allan (Jan 21, 2021)

infernalreaper said:


> hey guys i stumbled upon this on jemsite...its an Rga 8 Lacs custom for BUZ from UNEARTH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Samark (Jan 22, 2021)

Epic bump. Seeing as we're already here...


----------

